# Elektronikas pamati >  7111

## Dovjatinsh

Sveiki, vakar savā īpašumā dabūju U7111, bet sākās ar to, ka sāka uzkarst kondiķi. Vakar noskaidroju, ka pie vainas ir pārspriegums, tātad pie vainas tranis(?)
šodien atkal ieslēdzu, lēnām uzsila, bet pamanīju to, ka tranis ''rūc'', uzliekot pirkstu uz tinuma, rūkšana apstājās.
Kas tās par dīvainām parādībām?  ::

----------


## Ints

Tu laikam transformatoru domāji? Normāls spriegums pret korpusu ir+-38V.Iespējams,ka serde kļuvusi vaļīga.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

tātad tas nozīmē, ka transforātors jāmaina?

----------


## Girts

> tātad tas nozīmē, ka transforātors jāmaina?


 Ne tas nozime ka transformators ir jaizjauc un serde pa jaunu ar epoksida svekiem jasalime.Godigi tad labak 7111 nodot ekeltronikas luznos.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Viņu jau es nenodošu nekur, man patīk šī te vecā aparatūra, es neciešu visus tos jaunos "resīverus", jau sarunāju ar Andri, ka viņš man viņu savedīs kārtbā .
Tagad tikai dabūt s-50 un būs ekstāze.

----------


## Isegrim

> patīk šī te vecā aparatūra, es neciešu visus tos jaunos "resīverus"


 Kādā mucā tu dzīvo, ja redzi tikai vecus sovjetu lūžņus un daudzkanālu resīverus, bet nemani, ka pasaule pilna ar brīnišķīgi skanošiem, klasiskiem stereo pastiprinātājiem? Cenas labam, gadus desmit kalpojušam dzelzim nemaz nav fantastiskas. Nu būs tev tas Popovenes krāms par 10 €vrikiem lētāks - vai tas tevi laimīgu darīs? Maz gan dažam vajag priekš ekstāzes...

----------


## Didzis

Kā muzeja kolekcijas eksponāts, tāds RRR pastiprinātājs var palikt, bet apčakarēsies to regulāri lietojot. Visu laiku nāks laukā padomju rūpniecības lažas. Tad poči sāks čerkstēt, tad basi pazudīs, jo kartējais armēņu elektrolīts izlaidis garu,u.t.t. Es piemēram, kā meistars, netieku galā ar Brigu, kurš ir par klasi augstāks.  Kā ieslēdzu, tā jauns gļuks izpeld. Jau zb ņemties un tapēc ikdienā lietoju vecu, bet labu rietumos ražotu stiprekli. Es pat nezinu, kas tur iekšā, vienkārši skan un nav jāčakarējas ar kondensatoru maiņu, vai potenciometru smērēšanu.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Redzi man nepatīk tas ka resīveros viss ir digitāli, profesionālā aparatūra priekš manis ir par dārgu, tapēc arī ņemu to ko varu atļauties.
Pirmie aparāti vispār bija lūžņi. Vef 101, UKU 020, U101 un tagad Y7111.

----------


## Isegrim

Pārlaidu skatu savam pastiprinātāju parkam. Švakākais no maniem SONY apmēram atbilst tavām prasībām. Skanējumā nesalīdzināmi pārāks par jebkuru Popovenes krāmu. Nekad nav noplīsis. Kaut kad SSā noknābu par 40 lašiem. Tas nav nekāds 'profesionālais' rīks un tur nav nekā "digitāla" - distancēti klasisku skaļuma potenciometru griež motorītis, cits motorītis pārslēdz ieeju selektoru. Tur jābūt brokastīs kafijas vietā tinti iedzērušam, lai šāda pastiprinātāja vietā nopirktu sev nelaimi un vēl regulāri maksātu par remontiem, jo drošuma līmenis tiem ārkārtīgi zems. Paskaties piedāvājumu *šeit*.

----------


## Canis lupus

> Sveiki, vakar savā īpašumā dabūju U7111, bet sākās ar to, ka sāka uzkarst kondiķi. Vakar noskaidroju, ka pie vainas ir pārspriegums, tātad pie vainas tranis(?)
> šodien atkal ieslēdzu, lēnām uzsila, bet pamanīju to, ka tranis ''rūc'', uzliekot pirkstu uz tinuma, rūkšana apstājās.
> Kas tās par dīvainām parādībām?


 Kondiķi karst divos gadījumos:
1. Slikts taisngriezis,
2. Slikti paši kondensātori, ar ļoooti lielu noplūdi.
 Abos gadījumos pārslodzes dēļ transformātors dūks.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

ko man jādara, lai varētu pārlikt no 5-din uz RCA? jāsviež visa plate ārā, vai tikai jānoņem 5-din?

----------


## m49

Vai tad tu pats iedomāties nevari? ::

----------


## m49

Var mest ārā plati, es pat domāju, ka tā būs vieglāk piemontēt RCA

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tur ir platē ielodētie DIN džeki, tos vienkārši var izmanīgi izlauzt no getinaksa plates. RCA džekus to vietā (diemžēl ieeju sanāks uz pusi mazāk) ņem t.s. 'korpusa' variantā, saskrūvē uz tekstolīta vai taml. platītes atbilstoši caurumiem esošajā panelī. Pielodē ar vadiem. Atsevišķos gadījumos var izmest ārā arī visu plati (kā U-101, ja phono preamps nav nepieciešams) vai nozāģēt malu, uz kuras DIN džeki stāv. Tak ne pirmo reizi ļauži sovjetu krāmus ar RCA apgādājuši. Es savam 'Brig' gan abus paneļus abpus dzesētājam uztaisīju no jauna jau pirms ceturtdaļgadsimta; tam ir arī skrūvējamās skaļruņu klemmes.

----------


## AndrisZ

> izlauzt no getinaksa plates. RCA džekus to vietā (diemžēl ieeju sanāks  uz pusi mazāk) ņem t.s. 'korpusa' variantā, saskrūvē uz tekstolīta vai  taml. platītes atbilstoši caurumiem esošajā panelī. Pielodē ar vadiem.  Atsevišķos gadījumos var izmest ārā arī visu plati (kā U-101, ja phono  preamps nav nepieciešams) vai nozāģēt malu,


 Un tas viss, lai vienkārši paņemtu atbilstošu vadu...

----------


## tornislv

Un ja nu vads gadās 1,4,2 nevis 2,5,3 ?  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tad tas nav "atbilstošs" vads.  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Labi, nespriežat ne pa tēmu, galu galā, ar Andri viss ir sarunāts.  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh



----------


## m49

Iekša tīri sakarīgā stāvoklī. Ir redzēti u7111, kuri no iekšpuses visi ar korozīju un rūsu  ::

----------


## Dovjatinsh

tici man, no ārpuses arī  :: 
priecīgs ka tā, bet tur kur transformātors, tur nevarētu būt redzams defekts?

----------


## Isegrim

> Un tas viss, lai vienkārši paņemtu atbilstošu vadu...


 Andri, autors gribēja tur RCA džekus. Es no šādiem krāmiem, pat nemēģinādams, kā tie darbojas, pievācu tikai transformatoru. Pārējais - lūžņos. Šie trafiņi pamazām kaut kur tiek izmantoti, bet, spriežot pēc to daudzuma plauktos, pulka visādu Popovenes "ukuču" esmu iznīcinājis.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Man svarīgi ir tik lai viņam tehniski viss būtu okey. Kosmētisko remontu varu laika gaitā pats veikt!

----------


## australia

> 4984


 kreisais trafiņš izskatās galīgi nelāgi

----------


## Dovjatinsh

par to es arī runāju, jo arī apakšā trafam ir tieši tas pats. trafs neturās klāt pie korpusa (nav pieskrūvēts).

----------


## ezis666

Kāds drošinātājus ar drāti labojis, trafs apdedzis, varbūt metams jau.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

Tu zini apmēram tā, tapēc kad drošinātājam iekšā diezgan paresna tā dzīsla...

----------


## Ints

drošinātāji viņam katram kanālam atsevišķi.Var provēt atslēgt pa vienam ,paklausies vai dūkšana pazūd.Tad var rakties tālāk.

----------


## Ints

Jā,ar ko aizvietojat gala traņus,ir kkādi pārbaudīti ārzemju analogi-pats visu laiku liku oriģinālos,krievu.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

tu domā aizsardzību? es skatījos to drošinātāju kas pie tīkla ieejas.

----------


## R3naro

Sveiki,cerams ka autors nedusmosies. Jautājums par 7111 aizsardzības plati-vai viņu atstāt mainot jaudas pakāpi uz TDA7293?

----------


## osscar

ja dārgi skaļruņi un topīsi - var atstāt...bet tā jau tur aizsardzību dažādu sabūvēts tajā čipā....kaut gan cik es eksperimentēju ar lmkām ....pazuda viena pleca barošana - izejā pilns viena pleca DC...s90 nenosvila vairāku eksperimentu gaitā  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā plate jau netraucē. Arī pret būkšķi ieslēdzot un izslēdzot pasargā.
Kāds mērķis likt TDA?

----------


## R3naro

Darba kolēģis nokūpināja vienu kanālu. Man īsti nav laika mainīt beigtos elementus. Ātrāk un vienkāršāk ir iemest gatavu plati(man tā šķiet). Vienam drauga Amfitonam tā jau izdarīju.

----------


## R3naro

ko darīt ar apvilkto izvadu? Darbosies tā plate bez viņa?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jā, darbosies.

----------


## R3naro

> Jā, darbosies.


 Skaidrs,paldies!

----------


## Powerons

Man arī jautājums, taisos likt iekš U71111 TDA7294 
http://320volt.com/tda7294-mini-pcb-200w/
Sanāk ka TDA korpusā ir -Vs signāls.
Vai priekš TDA ir speciāli izolātori, piemēram no kvarca, vai jāņem silikona izolātora gabals un jāpiegriež pašam?

Vai TDA7294 pas pastiprināšanas koeficents kā vajag, nav par skaļu vai klusu, atbilstoši ekvalaizeriem

----------


## Isegrim

Uz čipa korpusa nav nekāda signāla. '7294' kapara pamatne savienota ar divpolārās barošanas mīnusu. Ja iespējams dzesētāju izolēt no pastiprinātāja šasijas, starpliku var nelikt. Ja bez tās tomēr nevar iztikt, ieteicams to nebāzt tūlīt zem TDA 7294. Čips stiprināms vispirms pie biezas (vēlams kapara) plāksnes (neaizmirsti par virsmas gludumu un termopastu), bet izolācijas starplika starp pēdējo un ribaino radiatoru. Apmēram tā, kā montēti izejas tranzistori iekš U-101. LM3886 pastāv versija ar izolētu korpusu (biku sliktāk siltums tiek aizvadīts); tad nav jākreņķējas par starplikām.
Ar pastiprinājumu tur O.K. Normāli ir iestellēt jutību uz 0 dB jeb 775 mV. Visi preampi un EQ (neredzu gan pēc tiem nekādu vajadzību; čipamps labi skan ar vienīgu skaļuma potenciometru priekšā) tāpat jāpievelk šim līmenim.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ka ar chipampu tda7264 -

----------


## AndrisZ

Priekš 7111? Kāda jēga?

----------


## acdcpcb

Laikam cenas del tadu labak pirkt neka tda7294 par jaudam nezinu un skanas kvalitati kas velas letak.

----------


## Jurkins

Un 7111 trafu arī pārtīt, lai dabūtu +/-20 barošanu? Jeb rezistorus barošanas ķēdēs ielikt?  :: 
Un skaņas "kvalitāte"šai labāka nekā 7294?

----------


## acdcpcb

youtube - laikam kadus divus videolklipus redzeju ar tda7264 vispar tai mikroshemai laba korpusa un kajinu konstrukcija tadai ertak plati uzzimet.

----------


## Isegrim

_Tūbe_, kamī visādi šarlatāni publicējas, gan būtu īstā vietā, kur prasmes smelties. ::

----------


## Jurkins

Klau, acdcpcb, ko tu spamo. Primārais ir labāks korpuss un kājiņu konstrukcija? Es jūtūbē redzēju kā čoms levitēja...

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tam '7111' plecā ir 38 V, tad priekš 7294 tas ir teju uz robežas. Drošības pēc labāk uzreiz ņemt 7293. "Tipa" slēgumi abiem maķenīt atšķiras, bet PCB ir universāli dabūjami. Iesaku atdalīt barošanu (savu tiltu, kondensatoru un drošinātāju pārus katram) - _dual mono_ risinājumam. Tik jāatceras, ka korpusu pamatnes nedrīkst īsoties caur radiatoru.

----------


## acdcpcb

Nu google vareju sameklet to magisko chipampu TDA7264. Viens youtuberis teica ka labak nepirkt ebaja var uzskerties uz pakaladarijuma kautkads chipampu eksperts. Runa gaja par citu tda2050.

----------


## Jurkins

::  ko Tu piesējies cilvēkam ar to 7264? Pats esi lasījis, ka šim barošana ir +/-20. Cik ir 7111 baroklim? Ko Tu piedāvā? Trafu pārtīt vai rezistorus ielikt barošanas ķēdēs  :: ? 
Un vispār jau varēji paskaidrot, kas šim tik maģisks ir  :: . Maģiski liels THD?

----------


## Isegrim

> Laikam cenas del tadu labak pirkt neka tda7294 kas velas letak.


 Nav nekā jauna zem saules, tik santīmu pišanu aizstājusi €vrejcentu iepišana.  ::

----------


## Powerons

Apmainīts uz TDA7294 un skan, vēl tikai jāaizved pieslēgt pie Radiotehnikas orģinālajām tumbāmm  ::

----------


## tornislv

termopasta nav žēlota  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Vai tad labak skanes orginal izskatas daudzreiz labaks neka tda7294. Katra pleca pa 6 tranzistori Un opampi ieejas kede.

----------


## Jurkins

::  ::  ::  vai "taisngriezis uz iespiedplates" nav piedzērājies?

----------


## Powerons

> Vai tad labak skanes orginal izskatas daudzreiz labaks neka tda7294. Katra pleca pa 6 tranzistori Un opampi ieejas kede.


 Orģinālam pastiprinātājam skaņai nav ne vainas, bet ir viena problēma
 Orģinālais pastiprinātājs nez kāpēc svilst nost. Kādreiz kad vēl neņēmos ar elektroniku, savu pirmo u7112 nesu remoontēt kkādas 6 vai 7 reizes, saremontēt,
 dažas dienas pastrādā un tad atkal nosvilst, pie kam nosvilst pie mazas slodzes.
Nopirku U7111 vairākus gadus gāja, bet atkal nosvila, tāpēc arī ieliku TDA7294, to tādā veidā pats māku saremontēt.

Intereses pēc, varbūt kāds zin kāpēc tie Radiotehnikas pastiprinātāja bloki svilst nost?

----------


## Jurkins

Es teiktu, ka slikti nokompensēts un kaut kādos brīžos aiziet raznosā.
Vispār skatoties uz U7111 shēmu jautājumu ir tik daudz jautājumu.

----------


## Isegrim

Parasti atkārtoti sprāgst tie, ko remontējis meistars Fedja (kam no zināmas vietas rokas aug). Es neesmu šo krāmu fans; manā īpašumā bijis tik vienīgs U-101, ko nopirku par 300 koka rubļiem. Izpētīšanai, kad tas tikko parādījās pirms vairāk kā 30 gadiem. Paniekojos, biku uzlaboju un pēc pusgada atdevu prom. Manās rokās nav nobeidzies neviens. Ja atbilstoša slodze un _clippingā_ nelaiž, tie nobeidzas reti. Bet jaunuļi skaļruņus apkarina visādus, pēc pirmā polša _ručku_ piegriež, un neviena aizsardzība nelīdz. Protams, rūpnīcā regulētājam arī normas jāizpilda. Tad viņš atļaujas nepamanīt, ka kāds eksemplārs "met pūku". No kvalifikācijas un godaprāta daudz kas atkarīgs; t.s. OTK (tehniskā kontrole) bija visai nosacīta. Cita bilde bija, piemēram, VEFā, kad produkciju pieņēma t.s. '_voenpred_'. Tad gan veči katru eksemplāru vai izlaizīja.

----------


## Powerons

> Bet jaunuļi skaļruņus apkarina visādus, pēc pirmā polša _ručku_ piegriež, un neviena aizsardzība nelīdz.


 Mani visvairāk izbrīnija fakts, ka tas pastiprinātājs dažas reizes nosvila pat pie maza skaļuma, un pie orģinālajām S90 rādiotehnikas tumbām.

----------


## osscar

bez osciļa vaio vismaz prasta LED test "džiga" nepateiksi, vai ierosinās vai nē....visticamāk, ka ierosinās....

----------


## Jurkins

U101 šajā ziņā bija viss OK. 
Stacionārā stāvoklī 7111 neierosinās. Skaļumam nav nozīmes, tāpat tumbām nav nozīmes. Ierosmes amplitūda ir pat ļoti maza, bet frekvence var būt desmitos MHZ, un sanāk, rupji runājot, īsais caur gala traņiem. Un siltumcaursite.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Ja atbilstoša slodze un _clippingā_ nelaiž, tie nobeidzas reti.


 Vai tad pie clippinga jauda uz pastiprinātāja izejas tranzistoriem nesāk samazināties?

----------


## Jurkins

Jauda samazinās, bet izeja no klipinga var būt tieši tas brīdis, kad notiek figņa.

----------


## osscar

sāk samazināties, lieka svisvairāk karst pei 1/3 no max jaudas +-

----------


## Jurkins

Starp citu, interesanti, kāds klips ir 7111. Nekad nav sanācis paskatīties. Nekādi shēmtehniski mēri neredzās pieņemti.

----------


## arnis

nu ar zaljajiem latgaliites trafinjiem baroshanaa es savulaik oscilii redzeeju kautkaadus 26-27V tiira siinusa( ar 8 omu slodzi ) . Cik ilgi vinjsh taads turaas uz orgjinaalaas dzeses, nav ne jausmas, meeriiju varbuut kaadu pusminuuti/ minuuti .

----------


## Jurkins

A bet klipu nepaskatījies, kāds izskatās?

----------


## arnis

vairs neatceros, tas bija ~20 gadi apakalj .......

----------


## AndrisZ

Ko Tu tam klipam gribi ieraudzīt?

----------


## Jurkins

To, kā pastūzis iziet no klipa.

----------


## tornislv

"Es ieeju sevī" Imants Ziedonis. 1968. "Es iznāku no klipa" Jaudas Pastūzis. 2014.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tāds ir pie 10 kHz uz 4omiem.

----------


## osscar

Te gan neredz abus plecus un simetriju..bet klipings nav "miksts" + redzam ta saucamo "sticking"..tas nav labi

----------


## osscar

Tas ko jurkins prasija...slikti iziet no klipings

----------


## Isegrim

Kādreiz bija darīšana ar Imanta Vilka garabērniem - RMIF ražotiem pastiprinātājiem 'Miki'. Pie 30 kHz sinusa vietā bija izteikts zāģis. Sāku skatīties - uz katras plates bija salipināts dažādās vietās līdz 3 gab. 390 pF plēves kondiķi. Kad tos novāca, signāls kļuva smukāks, bet uz tā parādījās "pūkas". Kad attiecīgo vietu izvilka pa 'visu ģīmi', varēja redzēt, ka _villojas_ ar augstu frekvenci. Tā "regulētāji" bija cīnījušies ar minēto parādību.

----------

